# New/First Donkey!



## HomesteadFox (Jan 7, 2019)

I brought home our first donkey a few days ago. He is almost a mini at 39" tall. He is an uncut Jack, which will be remedied before the winter is over. He is very sweet and friendly, and I plan to train him to pack and drive. He is already halterbroke but has never had anything done with him otherwise. I was told he is 4 but truly have no idea. 

I am thinking his name will be Moses, To go with our girls Magnolia and Maybelle my two horses.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 7, 2019)

Good luck with him! Keep us posted on your training adventures!


----------



## minihorse (Jan 7, 2019)

I really like that second photo of him. He sounds nice since being friendly. Do keep us up to date on how it goes.


----------



## Zergling (Jan 7, 2019)

He's a nice looking fellow. Good luck with him!

I too have a Jack that I rescued. He is also very friendly fellow. I'm keeping him intact as I might try for a mini mule in the next year or so. He doesn't appear to have any hormone related vices thus far and treats the girls very well when he winters with them.


----------



## HomesteadFox (Jan 8, 2019)

Zergling said:


> He's a nice looking fellow. Good luck with him!
> 
> I too have a Jack that I rescued. He is also very friendly fellow. I'm keeping him intact as I might try for a mini mule in the next year or so. He doesn't appear to have any hormone related vices thus far and treats the girls very well when he winters with them.



I had thought about a mini mule, but really I couldn't sell it. And my next will be my last (4 is pushing my limits) and I would really like another large ride/drive horse. All I have now are ponies. Haha. So I think he will be getting snipped so he can live with the girls. 

I will most certainly keep everyone up to date. I'm on the search for a harness at the moment.


----------



## goatkisses (Jan 8, 2019)

Moses is adorable!


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 7, 2019)

Moses is a fine looking fellow. How’s it going now with the other animals?


----------



## HomesteadFox (Feb 9, 2019)

ScottyP said:


> Moses is a fine looking fellow. How’s it going now with the other animals?


 He hasn't got the "snip" yet, so he's still just sharing fence line. But he seems to have settled in quite a bit. We have had horrible weather here lately so I've really not been able to do anything with him.


----------

